# What can I do ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

On TAM and some other sites I was informed that it seems my stbxh has no respect for me, since I've bent over backwards to try to save our marriage...begged, pleaded, cried, whined.....etc.....

We are still going to be very close (living only 2 blocks away) because of the kids....

I am changing my life big time right now and I plan on showing him even more what he's going to be missing by dumping me.....

But one thing I definitely want/need to see from him is respect !!!!!!

What can I do so he will gain respect for me again ???

I hope you understand my question and can give me some advice....what does woman have to do so you'll respect her ???

Thanks so much !!!!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

rome2012 said:


> On TAM and some other sites I was informed that it seems my stbxh has no respect for me, since I've bent over backwards to try to save our marriage...begged, pleaded, cried, whined.....etc.....
> 
> We are still going to be very close (living only 2 blocks away) because of the kids....
> 
> ...


I'd tell you stop begging. It's really a bad idea. When you don't respect yourself, your man won't respect you.

You have to be fun, loving, confident & attractive. 

It's very hard to give you suggestions because I don't know your husband.

What I can tell you is my husband always respects me. Never ever said a word that intends to insult me or name calling even when I shout at him with bad words. He never shouts back. He respects my interests & he spoilt me actually. (I don't shout at him with any bad words anymore.)

There are many concepts in earning respect from a man you love.

One of the basic is to select the right man:

Some men they just don't respect anyone, including their own mothers, sisiters, female teachers.... they simply grow up disrespecting the opposite sex.

Those hopeless men will never respect you. Leave them and find a better one.


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't know if it makes a difference, but the divorce decree has been signed !!!!!

And he's had respect for me in our marriage, but it seems the last 4 months that has totally changed......



MsLonely said:


> I'd tell you stop begging. It's really a bad idea. When you don't respect yourself, your man won't respect you.
> 
> You have to be fun, loving, confident & attractive.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

rome2012 said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference, but the divorce decree has been signed !!!!!
> 
> And he's had respect for me in our marriage, but it seems the last 4 months that has totally changed......


Because you're divorced and he doesn't love you as much as before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Because you're divorced and he doesn't love you as much as before.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 ....I meant does it make a difference in what to do so he'll feel respect for me again since our divorce is almost final ???


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Work on yourself, make yourself an attractive woman, living a positive and happy life, find yourself a loving man...........

And IGNORE your EX.

You don't need his respect, from now on, you need another man's respect. 

Your walking with a great handsome loving man can make him very jealous of you!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Work on yourself, make yourself an attractive woman, living a positive and happy life, find yourself a loving man...........
> 
> And IGNORE your EX.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I can't really ignore him.....and I want him to have respect for me.....we have to deal with each other because of our children.....and I would like for it to be respectful.....kwim ?!?!




Any suggestions from the male men's cloubhouse members ?????


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Assuming you guys actually do finally split...

The only thing that will really generate respect for you from him is finding a man better than him to take his place. Or you showing that you can move on without him.

And ignoring him as much as possible while keeping things civil for the kid contact.


----------

